# TechPowerUp Corsair Club House and Owners Thread



## trt740 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you own one and modified it or just want to show this great case off here is you thread. Here is mine. I know my cable management isn't great but a few of my cords are too short to hide.  I intend to fix that problem shortly.














Here is a slight mod I did to the front 200mm fan to make the fan quiet down on high you will notice the grate is gone. Took these in a dark room with my Android so better pictures will be soon to come.










*Product link from Corsair and their support forum*
http://www.corsair.com/cases/obsidian-series/obsidian-series-650d.html http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=189

*TechPowerUp review  link* http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Obsidian_650D/


*Link to LED fan that will fit if you would like to add some bling*
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s1391/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-200mm_x_20mm_Fans-Page1.html

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0347840
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0347844
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0347842

 Computer Hardware, Fans & Heatsinks, Case Fans, 2... only the 200mm 20mm fan fit


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

Sweet, hears mine!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 9, 2011)

Only decent pic I found of mine, will post better ones later.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 9, 2011)

Man I really like both your rigs


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 9, 2011)

I couldn't find an 800D owners  thread. Can I join this one?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Man I really like both your rigs


Yours looks great too/ now pull the psu wires and lengthen them lol


----------



## trt740 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to admit I did a decent job cutting that fan grate out but I cannot find a modular cable that is long enough to reach behind and over my motherboard.  I hate to replace a fairly new 200.00 power supply because of a cord.




LordJummy said:


> I couldn't find an 800D owners  thread. Can I join this one?



yes changed the title a bit.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome, thanks! I love my 800D. Definitely one of my favorite cases, especially for water.

We just need a nice little sig banner. Maybe something simple and black, to show the elegance of obsidian.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

trt740 said:


> I have to admit I did a decent job cutting that fan grate out but I cannot find a modular cable that is long enough to reach behind and over my motherboard.  I hate to replace a fairly new 200.00 power supply because of a cord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking at your hack job and thought Holy hek bat man!!! Nice job! 
I wonder if my laser is powerfull enough to cut the front of my fan grill hmmm lol

trt that looks really good. What cable off the psu is to short?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

Note to self/ use gloves when taking blood thinners lol... I nicked myself and bled like a stuck pig rofl while cutting the front grill out. Took about 5min with dull side cutters but the noise is NOW GONE!!!











And with the dust cover clicked into place, you would never know a hack was hiding 






Im thinking of using some small automotive rubber hose that will be cut down the whole length and slip it over the part I cut.. What ya'll think?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 9, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Note to self/ use gloves when taking blood thinners lol... I nicked myself and bled like a stuck pig rofl while cutting the front grill out. Took about 5min with dull side cutters but the noise is NOW GONE!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110809/DSC00064.jpg
> 
> ...




I found out my motherboard needs only the 4 pin 12v psu connection so the the offending cord now is hidden


I would buy a pair of tin snips at home depot (sharp ones) and trim the left overs down a bit or use a dremmel and cut them off with a re-enforced cut off wheel.  After that buy some car trunk c molding like I did and feed it over the imperfections.  If your cheap  like I am return the tin snips and your out about ten bucks for the molding.  The molding will look like these but will be cheaper at auto zone.  http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47...sories-Fan_Accessories-Fan_Molding-Page1.html  You can also pick up a flat black paint pen and use it for any mis-strokes and repaint after grinding you can find those in the modeling section of Walmart or Auto Zone carries them.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

I've a got an electric side cutter for tin and will work very well for what I need it to do. It cuts a radius very cleanly but I couldn't find the charger. Charger found and charging atm. Ill give it a go tomorrow and see what becomes of it. I couldn't believe the difference though.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 9, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> I've a got an electric side cutter for tin and will work very well for what I need it to do. It cuts a radius very cleanly but I couldn't find the charger. Charger found and charging atm. Ill give it a go tomorrow and see what becomes of it. I couldn't believe the difference though.



let me know how it goes.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is my 650D:










































Cable management on the other side kinda messy.

Here is some pics when I had my Corsair H100 but it died on me so I'm stuck with my Mega for now.


----------



## spectrus77 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice topic, nice rigs, congratulations for all.

This is my


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> Nice topic, nice rigs, congratulations for all.
> 
> This is my
> [url]http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/1290/dscf0625z.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. 

I like the last two pix the best and the last pic all looks like it belongs together


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Here is my 650D:
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/BPX4b.jpg
> ...



Nice for sure, can you tell me how you mounted the fan in the top drive bays? And what cover you used to fill in the space of the factory covering?


----------



## spectrus77 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you, yes, the pictures look the same, but different. I'm loving this case, I am 5 days


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 9, 2011)

anybody use DEMCIFILTER? and how expensive are they?


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 10, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice for sure, can you tell me how you mounted the fan in the top drive bays? And what cover you used to fill in the space of the factory covering?




I used my Antec 1200 parts and this fan adapter and managed to fit it in.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> anybody use DEMCIFILTER? and how expensive are they?



I know people have used a demcifilter but it reduces air flow so it kinda defeats the purpose or so I'm told. Super nice cases guys puts mine to shame


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2011)

trt740 said:


> I know people have used a demcifilter but it reduces air flow so it kinda defeats the purpose or so I'm told. Super nice cases guys puts mine to shame


Nothing wrong with yours, a bit of this n that will have ya going 
Im thinking about grabbing some Black lights for mine.. My Radeon gpu's red color is so  reactive under uv light.... plus the cases flat black will go nicely together


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Nothing wrong with yours, a bit of this n that will have ya going
> Im thinking about grabbing some Black lights for mine.. My Radeon gpu's red color is so  reactive under uv light.... plus the cases flat black will go nicely together



took some new photo but for some reason uploads are failing hum


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2011)

trt740 said:


> took some new photo but for some reason uploads are failing hum


More then 2MB in size? Thats my problem. I must set my camera to the lowest setting to upload here. That really sucks when you have HD quality photo's to share, not the shitty low quality ones


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 10, 2011)

pardon for my language 

BUT

THAT IS A SWEET FUCKING CASE!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> pardon for my language
> 
> BUT
> 
> THAT IS A SWEET FUCKING CASE!



The case is a beauty to work on for sure.
I always wanted the Big brother but imo it was to big.
Corsair unleashed the 650D and I was all over it... 
Show me a few cases that can fit an extra long Radeon gpu into.... 
But anyways sorry for the ramble 

These cases are a Diamond at the least


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 10, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> The case is a beauty to work on for sure.
> I always wanted the Big brother but imo it was to big.
> Corsair unleashed the 650D and I was all over it...
> Show me a few cases that can fit an extra long Radeon gpu into....
> ...



No such thing as too big. When I first bought my 800D I thought that, but now it's starting to show its true colors with custom water, dual cards, two separate raid setups, etc. I'm glad I didn't get something smaller for this machine. I would have had to upgrade again. The 650D is awesome too. I have thought about grabbing one for my other home machine, but I recently acquired an RV02 for $75 brand new from Fry's so I nixed that.


----------



## Paul_M (Aug 10, 2011)

From a nox blaze, now i will have this from tomorrow 

I will post screens when its done!! cant wait..


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2011)

foot fell off my case emailed Cosair no big deal it is from sliding it in and out of my desk but it is new after all.


----------



## Paul_M (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok its done, never touched anything more sexy than this (only my wife of course  ). Amazing, amazing is the word. never had a high quality case in my hands, i enjoyed build my pc again after 2 with a temporally case.

Things i did is change the front fan to a spare CM megafow black, remove the two drive cages and use only one close to the psu. Also changed the rear fan for a Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm from my previous case.also removed the cables from the front sata hot swap. this combined with some Bitfenix alchemy cables... well, i now like the look of my pc.
Added some Sleeved led kit from nzxt, but i need some more work placing it.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 11, 2011)

Paul_M said:


> Ok its done, never touched anything more sexy than this (only my wife of course  ). Amazing, amazing is the word. never had a high quality case in my hands, i enjoyed build my pc again after 2 with a temporally case.
> 
> Things i did is change the front fan to a spare CM megafow black, remove the two drive cages and use only one close to the psu. Also changed the rear fan for a Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm from my previous case.also removed the cables from the front sata hot swap. this combined with some Bitfenix alchemy cables... well, i now like the look of my pc.
> Added some Sleeved led kit from nzxt, but i need some more work placing it.
> ...



Wow!!!! very nice


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 12, 2011)

This was waiting for me when I got home.  Dang, I love it when the UPS man comes.  Put my beer in the shot for size.  Wow.  It's a doosey.  Now I just have to wait for my other goodies to show up.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home.  Dang, I love it when the UPS man comes.  Put my beer in the shot for size.  Wow.  It's a doosey.  Now I just have to wait for my other goodies to show up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110812/078.jpg



Why no 800? You no likey window?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 12, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Why no 800? You no likey window?



No, this 700 came with both the window and side panel.  I didn't want an 800 because I didn't want the hot swaps in the way for some modding I have planned, specifically, remove the lower HDD cage so my 240 rad can go below.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> No, this 700 came with both the window and side panel.  I didn't want an 800 because I didn't want the hot swaps in the way for some modding I have planned, specifically, remove the lower HDD cage so my 240 rad can go below.



Awesome. You could put a 360 down there


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 12, 2011)

Hell, I could put my family in there  I really underestimated the size of it.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Hell, I could put my family in there  I really underestimated the size of it.



Same here man. I'm really glad I decided to go water and multiple cards. It looked stupid before lol. I would like to go with a dual xeon board when 2011 is out...


----------



## Paul_M (Aug 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home.  Dang, I love it when the UPS man comes.  Put my beer in the shot for size.  Wow.  It's a doosey.  Now I just have to wait for my other goodies to show up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110812/078.jpg



Sexy


----------



## trt740 (Aug 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> This was waiting for me when I got home.  Dang, I love it when the UPS man comes.  Put my beer in the shot for size.  Wow.  It's a doosey.  Now I just have to wait for my other goodies to show up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110812/078.jpg



Man just put you desk inside it and it's your computer room. Man it is giant, love it!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 12, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> The case is a beauty to work on for sure.
> I always wanted the Big brother but imo it was to big.
> Corsair unleashed the 650D and I was all over it...
> Show me a few cases that can fit an extra long Radeon gpu into....
> ...



I want it so bad!!! maybe next year if the price drops a little bit


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2011)

Getting closer...


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking good so far bro!


----------



## Asylum (Aug 15, 2011)

Great thread...Heres the one i put together a while back.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2687.html


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2011)

Asylum said:


> Great thread...Heres the one i put together a while back.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2687.html



Damnba, that is a killer rig.  How did you like that res?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 16, 2011)

I need a good front red fan that is 20mm thick if you find one post it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet, hears mine!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110809/019139.jpg
> 
> ...




Those wouldnt happen to be my old Bitspower fittings and tubing would they lol


----------



## HTC (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought this case a few days ago and i've noticed something odd: when i use any of the included connectors for the front fan, the CPU fan throttles down but if i use a motherboard connector, it doesn't. Furthermore: this happens with the front fan but not with the other 2 case fans.

I find this odd: why should a case fan interfere with the CPU fan?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 20, 2011)

Paul_M said:


>



wtf is going on behind that case...


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like someone is chillin' in the robe. That's the way to do it. I like to sit in my jedi robe in the morning when I start checking work emails.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 20, 2011)

The 650D is definitely my next case, I'm getting tired of my Lian-Li PC-K7B.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a snap of my second computer that I'm selling (hopefully).


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like some Ponderosa pine in your neck of the woods.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 20, 2011)

While I was installing my H100 I wanted to try to fix the front fan buzzing without cutting. I used rubber washers to space the fan as close to the HDD cage as possible. It definitely reduced that 'whirring' noise, but did not get rid of it entirely.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2011)

theonedub said:


> While I was installing my H100 I wanted to try to fix the front fan buzzing without cutting. I used rubber washers to space the fan as close to the HDD cage as possible. It definitely reduced that 'whirring' noise, but did not get rid of it entirely.



Mines gone and very quiet but so is the cage.


----------



## LordJummy (Aug 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Looks like some Ponderosa pine in your neck of the woods.



Close but it's a different pine. Lots of oak as well. I actually live out in The Woodlands. It's a smaller more private township right outside of Houston. I got sick of living in the loop inside the city. Now I live in the woods, it's fantastic. My home office is so quiet and peaceful...


----------



## Paul_M (Aug 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> wtf is going on behind that case...



Yeah..... is my mom.... with a new netbook and as a new facebook user, she cant stay away   from the netbook more than 1 hour...

And yeah, it was SO emotional, that i did not seen ANYTHING but my case


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> The 650D is definitely my next case, I'm getting tired of my Lian-Li PC-K7B.



yeah the 650D will be my new case before this holiday!

Corsair Obsidian Series 650D (CC650DW-1) Black Ste...

$20 off with promo code and $20 MIR


----------



## Paul_M (Aug 20, 2011)

Better photos....


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is mine, i'll throw some more/better pics up later.  Just cleaned her up a bit last night


----------



## spectrus77 (Aug 28, 2011)

cleanup day, day of shooting...



.



.



.



.



.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 1, 2011)

I need to clean my system up and figure out how to take better pics, but here's mine.










This was before I got the video card installed.  I was laughing because it looks a little funny putting an mATX board in a 700D.

I think I might grab a 650D for my next build.  That thing is sexy.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 1, 2011)

Forgot to post pics of mine with the H100 now-


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 1, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Forgot to post pics of mine with the H100 now-
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110819/DSC00293.jpg



how are oyu likin the H100. I hear the H80 and H100 are actually pretty loud


----------



## theonedub (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to have the Megashadow with a Yate H12 that did not like to be voltage controlled (so it ran 100% 24/7) and it was pretty noisy. I've been running the H100 on its lowest setting and its doing better in temps and noise is near unnoticeable- pretty much just as quiet as my TFIII and Corsair case fans. 

You can def crank the fans if you want to though and they can be the noisemakers everyone has heard about. At high they are noisy and when I hooked them up directly to a 12v source they screamed. Since my temps are better then before on low, I just leave them there and enjoy the silence.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 2, 2011)

Any body get a V2 650D case thats suppose be whisper quiet?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2011)

All the Corsair action in the PC ATM thread means this thread needs a bump.

I'm hunting around for a classy looking brushed aluminum fan controller, since the triple rad is a touch noisy through the mesh top.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 13, 2011)

This should just be changed to the Corsair case clubhouse.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't argue with you, there.


----------



## spectrus77 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ups H100!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 17, 2011)

Man, that looks nice.  Clean as a whistle.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Any body get a V2 650D case thats suppose be whisper quiet?



I do and it wasn't until modded and I changed the thread name.


----------



## spectrus77 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys, this topic is very slow, camon... upupupupu
New upgrade, new photos.... ops, new downgrade, new photos...enjoy


----------



## spectrus77 (Dec 2, 2011)

camon guys.... wakeup the topic...

Hi .... one more gtx 560 ti/oc... enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2011)

While i have my xmas job, i think i am gonna get myself a 650D next week, loving some of your builds guys.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 26, 2011)

My 600T white edition. No real mods or anything yet, but I have quite a few plans for it. 

Case gallery


----------



## f22a4bandit (Dec 26, 2011)

Just purchased a Corsair 400D last night before hopping in bed. I'll have pics up after I receive it!


----------

